# Pricing for a print not made by me?



## DGMPhotography (Sep 17, 2015)

Hello:

So my pricing for prints is normally about $50 depending on the print. That's to cover the cost of printing, framing, and about a $5 profit margin. It's not a ton, I realize, but I like to make it affordable. 

That said, I have a coworker who wants to purchase a print of a photo I took in Chicago. But we have a very capable printer in the office and he'd like to use that for the print. So my costs would be $0. But it seems silly to charge just $5. 

What do you think?


----------



## ronlane (Sep 17, 2015)

There's no cost to you but there is to the company you work for. I'm not sure what company you work for but I bet they wouldn't be to keen on someone making money while for themselves while using company equipment.

PS. Think of it like you did with the photo that the singer used of yours for the album without asking. (Yes it is the same thing.)


----------



## waday (Sep 17, 2015)

ronlane said:


> There's no cost to you but there is to the company you work for. I'm not sure what company you work for but I bet they wouldn't be to keen on someone making money while for themselves while using company equipment.
> 
> PS. Think of it like you did with the photo that the singer used of yours for the album without asking. (Yes it is the same thing.)


I agree with Ron. 

I think you should go your typical route...

Also, if your company finds out that you are operating a side business with their equipment, time, and materials, you can and likely will be let go very quickly...


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2015)

"I'm sorry Alvin, but unfortunately printing at the office isn't possible.  Aside from the fact that it's inappropriate (Read: "stealing") of me to use office supplies to fund my for-profit business, I have a strict policy against releasing digital files as I don't have the necessary control over the final product to ensure it meets my personal quality standards."


----------



## ronlane (Sep 17, 2015)

tirediron said:


> "I'm sorry Alvin, but unfortunately printing at the office isn't possible.  Aside from the fact that it's inappropriate (Read: "stealing") of me to use office supplies to fund my for-profit business, I have a strict policy against releasing digital files as I don't have the necessary control over the final product to ensure it meets my personal quality standards."



I'd offer John some money for penning that extremely well written piece and then used it EXACTLY as written, changing the name appropriately.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2015)

Sorry, you can't change the name.  If your colleague's name wasn't Alvin, it is now!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 17, 2015)

Sorry, let me elaborate. I probably should have stated this earlier. 

It's not me doing the printing. It's the procurement officer who's asking me to do this, and he's going to talk to the graphics guy to print it for him. It has nothing to do with me, except it's my photo he wants to print. 

Essentially, I'm thinking that I would be selling the printing rights for a one-time print on the condition the digital file is deleted afterwards or something. Does that make sense?


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> ...Essentially, I'm thinking that I would be selling the printing rights for a one-time print on the condition the digital file is deleted afterwards or something. Does that make sense?


Not unless you can enforce the deletion (and good luck with that), it doesn't.  No.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 17, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> Sorry, let me elaborate. I probably should have stated this earlier.
> 
> It's not me doing the printing. It's the procurement officer who's asking me to do this, and he's going to talk to the graphics guy to print it for him. It has nothing to do with me, except it's my photo he wants to print.
> 
> Essentially, I'm thinking that I would be selling the printing rights for a one-time print on the condition the digital file is deleted afterwards or something. Does that make sense?



That still doesn't change the fact that they are using the companies money and stuff to produce the print. That is stealing from the company and it doesn't matter who or which of you are doing the printing.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2015)

Oh, man, this whole scenario falls under the, "Not only no! But Hell no!" category.

Duuuude....this is just _ridonculous._


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 17, 2015)

tirediron said:


> DGMPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > ...Essentially, I'm thinking that I would be selling the printing rights for a one-time print on the condition the digital file is deleted afterwards or something. Does that make sense?
> ...



Well he and I are friends so I don't think that would be an issue. 

As for the company's money thing, please just try to think outside of that - that wasn't my question. 

It's my impression that's it's perfectly fine. Maybe he worked it out with the boss.

I'd just like some feedback on the pricing.


----------



## Dave442 (Sep 17, 2015)

You live in Virginia and took a picture in Chicago, right there I think it is about a $500 image. I'm sure you can give your friend a discount.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 17, 2015)

_Maybe_ he worked it out with the boss? What's being described sounds like questionable (or more likely, inappropriate) use of work equipment; if your coworkers want to chance it that's up to them but I don't think it sounds like a good idea to do it unless you got approval.

At $5 profit that seems way underpriced. Someone buying a print of a photograph is not just paying for the piece of paper with ink squirted on it - the photographer is charging for talent and ability, (for some) years of practice and learning, and time spent developing skills and expertise in the photography business, etc.  

If you're selling a print, you're selling the print for the buyer's personal use (to hang on a wall). If the buyer wants to use the image for some other purpose you'd need to license it for a specific use, amount of time, etc. and provide a contract. See American Society of Media Photographers or PPA. ASMP has a link to a pricing guide and other business resources for photographers.

Pricing can vary, I adjust within range of whatever exhibit/gallery it will be shown in. Depends on the size; usually framed runs minimum $100 to $500 or more (for well known photographers at a regional/national level). Photographers don't usually release an original hi res file (or negative) unless the payment is high enough to cover probably unlimited ongoing usage, depending on terms of the contract.


----------



## sm4him (Sep 17, 2015)

Okay, I think it's already been well established that using the company printer is a BAD plan, I'm not gonna belabor that.

So for the purpose of this post, I am going to pretend that I never even heard the part about HOW the buyer is going to print the photo. Let's say, that as far as you know, they are going to print it at home. Or take it to Uncle Fred, who owns a printing company.

The real problem, as I see it, is that your pricing structure is off to start with. What you are really selling (or should be) is your photography. The frame and all that is extra.
For my illustration, I'm assuming your friend wants an 11x14; that is of course variable, but it's just a for instance.
I would have a base price for the photo--just for argument's sake, let's say $35. Now, let's say it cost $12 to have an 11x14 printed, and $100 for a frame.  I'd basically double the cost of the print, and take on maybe 25% to the price of the frame.  So, I'd sell the printed, framed 11x14 for $184 (actually, I'd round up and charge something like $195).

But now, your friend doesn't want you to print it, or frame it. So, if I want to be really nice (and I'm willing to give him a hi-res file), I charge him just the $35 for the photo. Or, I charge him $35 PLUS what I would normally make on a 11x14, for a total of $47.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 17, 2015)

Nation's Photo Lab is having a HUGE print sale right now...

But, if you do end up printing this at work, I would definitely sneak in 3,000 business cards, 2,000 model release forms, and 250 copies of your resume. Plus any other incidental print jobs you have a need for.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Sep 17, 2015)

Usually in my area a matted print can run maybe $25 for a 5x7 and on up from there depending on size.

The issue with providing a digital file, especially a hi res one, is you no longer have control over how it's used and there goes your original work. That's usually why the cost is high for an original/hi res digital file. If the buyer wants a print, photographers usually provide the print (because it's for one time personal use, to display).

I think if a hobbyist wants to give a friend a photo that's fine, but I think the OP is in business or aspiring to be a pro photographer - which means charging an appropriate amount for specific usage for your work.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 17, 2015)

DGMPhotography said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > DGMPhotography said:
> ...



It may not be the question but you are condoning it by giving/selling the digital file. 

As for pricing, I would suggest doing your normal thing with it. (Oh and AFTER hours, so that the company won't come back and say you were working YOUR business on company time.)


----------



## The_Traveler (Sep 17, 2015)

So he wants the picture but not enough to pay your prices.
By charging him only a little bit, you are both giving away your property and saying that all your time and skill means just a little.
I would think that selling him rights to use would cost more than a single print.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 18, 2015)

Thanks for the feedback everyone. Much appreciated.


----------



## Mr. Innuendo (Oct 14, 2015)

I'd charge him the fifty bucks.


----------

